# JD Inline Filter Has Very Little Gas In It.



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Have you ever noticed your clear plastic inline gas filter had very little gas in it, yet the mower continues to run well?? What causes the filter to be nearly empty of gas like that??


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

BigT If the filter lays on its side, then the cause for not filling is an air lock, if you were to hold the filter vertical after connecting to the fuel supply and allowed the air in the filter to travel up the fuel hose to the tank, then the filter should stay filled.

It does make you wonder when the engine is running and the filter is only partially filled how the engine keeps running, the filter has fuel coming in and going out to the requirements of the engine.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Thanks Fred, that makes sense. The filter is currently slightly below horizontal (top end down a bit). The hoses dictate... I guess that's the way it came from the factory


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

I replaced the fuel hoses to position the filter vertical. Same results. Removed the fuel cap in case the vent was plugged. Engine runs good but very little fuel in the filter. I guess that's just normal.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

BigT said:


> I replaced the fuel hoses to position the filter vertical. Same results. Removed the fuel cap in case the vent was plugged. Engine runs good but very little fuel in the filter. I guess that's just normal.


 Is the supply hose lower than the filter inlet anywhere between the tank and filter BigT?, and the filter is the same as shown in #1 and the inlet is vertical too?.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Good Morning Fred.
The attached parts diagram illustrates the fuel lines on my JD 777 z-trac mower. One thing about it is item #11 pickup tube that runs down to the bottom of the tank from the top. Has a fuel screen at the bottom of the tank. I think it is less than 1/4" ID. Smaller diameter than than remaining tubes (7/16" ID) all the way to the carb. A small diameter tube feeding larger diameter tube may be the problem??



https://partscatalog.deere.com/jdrc/sidebyside/equipment/61403/referrer/navigation/pgId/5665306



This mower is old, well maintained, has been marvelous in performance. And it's running fine right now. Just a matter of curiosity.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

And a good evening to you BigT, I have the same with my fuel filter on the Dixon, this lays on its side and only half fills, and as you say "fuel is getting to the carby" and that is how it works.


----------

